# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم أكل لحم الكنغر .

## خالد الشافعي

السؤال
هل يجوز أكل لحم الكنغر؟
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فالأصل في حكم أكل لحم الحيوان أنه حلال ما لم يرد دليل يمنع من أكله، وحيث إن الكنغر ليس سبعاً، ولا يعدو بنابه، وإنما يأكل الأعشاب، فلا حرج في أكل لحمه. 
والله أعلم . 

وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية / يسألونك / إسلام ويب / مركز الفتوى / قطر .

الرابط :

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...atwaId&Id=9091

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أكل الكنغر
فتوى رقم : 6913

لفضيلة الشيخ : سليمان بن عبدالله الماجد

س: ما حكم أكل لحم الكنغر؟

ج: الحمد لله وحده أما بعد .. الكنغر حيوان عاشب ، لا ناب له وليس بسبع مفترس ، ولم ينص على حرمته في الشريعة ؛ فبناء على ذلك فإن أكله حلال ، والله تعالى يقول : "قل لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير " الآية . 
والله أعلم.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي فيصل البريدي 

هل نصَّ أحد المتقدمين الفقهاء عليه .

وماذا كانوا يسمونه قبل ذلك .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

حكم أكل حيوان الكتغر عند أهل السنة والجماعة
أرجو أن تبينوا لي: هل أكل لحم (الكنغر) حلال؟ 


الجواب 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فالحيوان المسمى بالكنغر حيوان برمائي، أي يعيش في البر والبحر، وقد اختلف العلماء في هذه الأنواع من الحيوانات، فعند الحنفية أن الحيوان الذي يعيش في البر والبحر محرم، وعند المالكية أنه يباح أكله بغير ذكاة، وعند الشافعية في المشهور من مذهبهم التحريم استخباثاً لها، وعند الحنابلة أنها حلال إلا الضفدع والحية والتمساح، ولكن يشترط فيما عداها عندهم أن تذكى؛ لأنه حيوان يعيش في البر وله دم سائل، فلا يباح إلا بذكاة وهذا هو الأقرب والأشبه بالدليل؛ لأن الأصل الحل إلا ما فصّل الله تعالى تحريمه بالتعيين أو الوصف، فالتعيين مثل الميتة والخنزير، والوصف مثل كل ذي ناب من السباع، وكل ذي مخلب من الطير. والله تعالى أعلم

المجيب د. حمد بن إبراهيم الحيدري 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> حكم أكل حيوان الكتغر عند أهل السنة والجماعة
> أرجو أن تبينوا لي: هل أكل لحم (الكنغر) حلال؟ 
> 
> 
> الجواب 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
> فالحيوان المسمى بالكنغر حيوان برمائي، أي يعيش في البر والبحر، وقد اختلف العلماء في هذه الأنواع من الحيوانات، فعند الحنفية أن الحيوان الذي يعيش في البر والبحر محرم، وعند المالكية أنه يباح أكله بغير ذكاة، وعند الشافعية في المشهور من مذهبهم التحريم استخباثاً لها، وعند الحنابلة أنها حلال إلا الضفدع والحية والتمساح، ولكن يشترط فيما عداها عندهم أن تذكى؛ لأنه حيوان يعيش في البر وله دم سائل، فلا يباح إلا بذكاة وهذا هو الأقرب والأشبه بالدليل؛ لأن الأصل الحل إلا ما فصّل الله تعالى تحريمه بالتعيين أو الوصف، فالتعيين مثل الميتة والخنزير، والوصف مثل كل ذي ناب من السباع، وكل ذي مخلب من الطير. والله تعالى أعلم
> 
> المجيب د. حمد بن إبراهيم الحيدري 
> عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية


منقول من منصور مهران 
القنغر ( الكنغر ) ليس برمائيا
بل هو حيوان بري بلا جدال

منقول من محمد بن هاني 
يبدو أن الشيخ غفر الله له وهم، فالكنغر لا يمت للبرمائية بصلة.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك فيكم .

ومن باب الأمانة العلمية بعض دكاترة الشريعة المعاصرين قالوا بالتحريم ، وكلامهم فيه نظر .

حكم الشريعة في اللحوم الحيوانية

للكاتب : د.بسام خضر الشطي
حكم الشريعة في اللحوم الحيوانية

د. بسام الشــــطي

رئيس قسم العقيدة والدعوة بكلية الشريعة جامعة الكويت

استشكل على العديد من المواطنين حكم لحوم بعض الحيوانات التي يتم الإعلان عنها في بعض المطاعم كالغزلان والنعام وغير ذلك من الصيد البري، فضلا عن أن هناك حيوانات غير معروفة لدى الكثير من الناس يمكن أن يتسلل لحمها إلى مطاعمنا بسبب الجهل بحرمتها كلحوم الفيلة والقردة والكنغر وغير ذلك، وقد ورد إلينا استفسار يتعلق بحكم بعض هذه الأطعمة من مدير إدارة التغذية وكانت الإجابة وفق الآتي:

- فيما يتعلق بالضفادع والتماسيح والكنغر، هل يجوز أكلها؟ وما الدليل على صحة القول؟

- يحرم أكل لحوم التماسيح والكنغر؛ لأن الله حرم أكل كل ذي ناب قوي من السباع ولحديث الخشني: «نهى النبي[ عن أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع» متفق عليه. وقال أبو هريرة - رضي الله عنه - إن رسول الله[ قال: «أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع حرام»، قال ابن عبدالبر: هذا حديث ثابت صحيح مجمع على صحته، وهذا نص صريح يخص عموم الآيات؛ فيدخل في هذا الأسد والفهد والذئب والكلب والخنزير، وروى الشعبي أيضاً أن النبي[ نهى عن لحم القرد؛ لأنه سبع يدخل في عموم الخبر وهو مسخ أيضاً فيكون من الخبائث المحرمة، والفيل يحرم أكله، قال أحمد وغيره: ليس هو من أطعمة المسلمين، وقال الحسن: هو مسخ والحال نفسه للدب، فهو محرم أكله؛ لأنه ذو ناب يغرس به.

ولقد نهى[ من حديث ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - عن كل ذي ناب من السباع وكل ذي مخلب من الطير، وعن خالد بن الوليد - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله[: «حرام عليكم الحمر الأهلية وكل ذي ناب من السباع وكل ذي مخلب من الطير» رواهما أبو داود.

وأما الثعلب فأكثر الروايات على تحريمه، وهذا قول أبي هريرة ومالك وأبي حنيفة وأحمد، ويحرم من الطيور أكل العقاب والبازي والصقر والشاهين والباشق والحدأة والبومة وأشباهها.

كما يحرم منها ما يأكل الجيف كالنسور والرخم وغراب البين - وهو أكبر الغربان - والزبقع، قال عروة: ومَنْ يأكل الغراب وقد سماه رسول الله[ فاسقا! والله ما هو من الطيبات، ولعله يعني قول رسول الله[: «خمس فواسق يقتلن في الحل والحرام: الغراب، والحدأة، والفأرة، والعقرب، والكلب العقور».

ويحرم أكل الخفافيش وهو مستخبثة ويحرم أكل الزنابير واليعاسيب والنحل، ويحرم أكل السنجاب؛ لأنه ينهش نابه فأشبه الجرذ، كما يحرم أكل الجلالة (التي تتغذى على النجاسات) ويحرم أكل لحوم الميتة وغيرها مما لا يذكر اسم الله عليه، ويحرم الضفادع، لأنها تعيش في المستنقعات وتأكل من النجاسات والقاذورات، وجاء نص التحريم على أكلها، وحرم الرسول[ قتل الضفدع، وحرم أكل التمساح والكوسج؛ لأنهما يأكلان الناس ويحرم أكل سباع البر.

والحلال أكل الأنعام من الإبل والبقر والغنم والظباء وحمر الوحش والتيتل والوعل والمها، ويباح أكل النعام ولحوم الخيل والفرس والدجاج والحباري والأرنب وما يعتلف النبات والبقول ويباح غراب الزرع وهو الأسود الكبير، ويباح أكل الحمام والعصافير على اختلاف أنواعها والقطا والكركي والجراد والأوز والغرانيق والطواويس وما يشبهه، أما الهدهد والخفاش والزنابير والخطاف والقنفذ والببغاء وجميع أنواع الحشرات محرمة، ولا بأس بأكل الضب ويجوز أكل الضبع لقوله[: «الضبع صيد وجزاؤها كبش مسن وتؤكل» رواه البيهقي.

وقال الإمام الشافعي: «لا زال الناس يأكلونها ويبيعونها بين الصفا والمروة من غير نكير».

هذا وجزاكم الله خيرا على حرصكم وفقكم الله وبارك جهودكم وسدد خطاكم وأصلح بالكم.
الرابط :
http://www.al-forqan.net/articles/993.html

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ خالد.

- "يحرم أكل لحوم التماسيح والكنغر؛ لأن الله حرم أكل كل ذي ناب قوي من السباع ولحديث الخشني: «نهى النبي[ عن أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع» متفق عليه. وقال أبو هريرة - رضي الله عنه - إن رسول الله[ قال: «أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع حرام»، قال ابن عبدالبر: هذا حديث ثابت صحيح مجمع على صحته، وهذا نص صريح يخص عموم الآيات؛ فيدخل في هذا الأسد والفهد والذئب والكلب والخنزير، وروى الشعبي أيضاً أن النبي[ نهى عن لحم القرد؛ لأنه سبع يدخل في عموم الخبر وهو مسخ أيضاً فيكون من الخبائث المحرمة، والفيل يحرم أكله، قال أحمد وغيره: ليس هو من أطعمة المسلمين، وقال الحسن: هو مسخ والحال نفسه للدب، فهو محرم أكله؛ لأنه ذو ناب يغرس به."


استشكلت إلحاق الشيخ -حفظه الله- الكنغر بالسباع. فهذا الحيوان ليس ذا ناب يعدو بنابه، وهو يتغذى بالنبات.
فما أدري كيف ألحقه بالسباع؟

----------


## خالد الشافعي

كلامك صحيح يا أبا بكر .

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ.
أخشى أن يكون اشتبه عليه بالكركدن​، المعروف بوحيد القرن.
أقول هذا لأن في اللفظين بعض التشابه.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أكل لحم الكنغر ليس بالشيء الجديد في استراليا، فالسكان الأصليون اعتادوا أكل هذا النوع من اللحوم منذ آلاف السنين وهو يلاقى إقبالا كبيرا خصوصا بعدما أصبح بيعه قانونيا في العشرين سنة الماضية.

دراسة جديدة أعدها باحثون أستراليون تقول إن تربية المزيد من حيوانات الكنغر وأكل لحمه بدلا من تربية المواشي، من شأنه تخفيف إنبعاثات غاز الكربون.

ومنذ 200 سنة كان الأوروبيون يأتون بكثرة خصيصا للتمتع بهذا المنظر، فالكنغر ينتشر ويعيش بحرية في ضواحي سيدني قرب شواطئ بوندي.

في الآونة الأخيرة، الأستراليون أكثر حظا فهم يرون لحم الكنغر على مائدتهم وفي كل أماكن بيع اللحوم على الرغم من أن غالبيتهم يفضلون أكل لحم الغنم والدجاج.

باحثون استراليون وجدوا أن 60 في المئة من الاستراليين تناولوا ولو مرة واحدة لحم الكنغر بل البعض منهم اعتمده في حميته الغذائية. كما أن ما يقدر بعشرين في المئة من المطاعم في استراليا تعتمد هذا النوع من اللحوم في مطاعمها.

منقول من بعض القنوات الفضائية

----------


## عبدالله أبو مجاهد

أنا  لم أقف على دليل يحرم أكل الكنغر والأصل في المأكولات الحل 
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...atwaId&Id=9091
لعله يستفاد من الرابط

----------


## عبدالله بنعلي

لحم الكنغر مباح شرعا

----------

